# Bad day as a carpenter when..



## Northgate53 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys. I am new to this forum, carpenter of 20 years. I happen to come across and join while searching google for tool bags. The other day I came out unloading tools out of a worksite and found that someone couldn't resist the urge to snatch my favorite Oxy Green Lights bags, loaded with tools, off the porch. God I loved those bags. If any of you guys know of anyone willing to part with a set of the old bags please let me know.


----------



## Stilla (Sep 23, 2017)

Northgate53 said:


> Hey guys. I am new to this forum, carpenter of 20 years. I happen to come across and join while searching google for tool bags. The other day I came out unloading tools out of a worksite and found that someone couldn't resist the urge to snatch my favorite Oxy Green Lights bags, loaded with tools, off the porch. God I loved those bags. If any of you guys know of anyone willing to part with a set of the old bags please let me know.


Totally feel for you man, it's heart breaking that a tradesmen would steal the tools that give you a living. I own a Veto pro tool carry case. If some someone took that from me, they would walk off with about 3,000 bucks in hand tools. I would be so pissed. Many of the tools couldn't be replaced at the local super store.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

pawnshops?

there is a tool ad space on this forum.....

300.00$ over 20 yrs isn't very costly IMHO. Man up and buy a New bag.

maybe a rear facing dash board cam @ 40.00$.........

Working on a job site with a crime problem has to add to billing overhead as one spends ever more time locking everything up in stead making money....


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Be honest; you sold the bags for a teener of meth right?:laughing:


----------



## RacinMason (Oct 26, 2017)

Stilla said:


> Totally feel for you man, it's heart breaking that a tradesmen would steal the tools that give you a living. I own a Veto pro tool carry case. If some someone took that from me, they would walk off with about 3,000 bucks in hand tools. I would be so pissed. Many of the tools couldn't be replaced at the local super store.


I absolutely hate thieves.

The cost of all the tools are part of the bad part, but all the time it would take to gather all of the stuff is a bummer.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I put together a "side' job tool set and loaner tools for helpers the first time I left my tools at the day job when Moonlighting.....

If a tool is irreplaceable, why are you using it?

If you aren't making enough money to buy every hand tool every year or less, YOU AREN"T charging enough or are over tooling for your pay grade......

It is time maybe to change your roll up procedures? Maybe team up with another sub that is working the same hrs/ quitting time...

Greet and meet all the people on the job, many won't steal from "friends"

Sadly the thief's employer probably knows he's got a criminal working from him already, but doesn't take action if he doesn't steal a lot from him.... " it is your fault for leaving your tools alone for X minutes....


----------



## Northgate53 (Oct 15, 2017)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I put together a "side' job tool set and loaner tools for helpers the first time I left my tools at the day job when Moonlighting.....
> 
> If a tool is irreplaceable, why are you using it?
> 
> ...



I have no idea what you are talking about, just serves no point, you are rambling. This one slip is 100% my fault for sure. I have many duplicates of each tool other than my 10oz stiletto and 2 bags(have another belt). I already bought another stiletto. One time in 21 years I was moving things onto a porch leaving a job and THIS one time someone passing on the sidewalk, in a ten minute span, snatched my bags off a porch. I have 2 other oxy belts (adjust trimmer and leather pro framer note: I would trade either). This has NOTHING to do with money, have no idea where you get is has to do with money. I really liked my good condition green lights bags, just looking for another set because people have them around. I used the bags because I like them. Sorry I am the only one it ever happened to, and to post about it.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

NorthGate53: In general the more a suggestion offends you, the more should consider it....

If you really love those type of bags, BUY TWO this time. 


It is tough to continue to learn as we get older. IMO

Just about any upholstery/tentmaker shop should be able to modify a set of bags to satisfy you. 

Contractors have tools stolen all the time, your reaction struck me as a little immature.


----------



## Northgate53 (Oct 15, 2017)

Fouthgeneration said:


> NorthGate53: In general the more a suggestion offends you, the more should consider it....
> 
> If you really love those type of bags, BUY TWO this time.
> 
> ...


I apologize.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Northgate53 said:


> I apologize.


For what?

Regardless that they can be replaced. It's an impersonal act by the thief and very personal to the thieved.

We don't spend that money on bags because we don't care or lack pride - just the opposite.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

NG 53:Apology accepted, but not necessary.

Just consider what I post, I don't expect a grown man to make large changes in their thinking.... Heck there is a TINY chance I'm wrong....IMHO:jester:

I work in about 50/50 in smaller cities less 20,000 pop. or in the capitol of ~350,000, in the big city, working on larger commercial jobs requires constantly watching tools and materials 24/7/365 unfortunately. In the smaller trade areas, working thieves are soon outed, the off job thieves not so much.

For me having something stolen by co-worker is a much larger violation then a theft by a stranger....And of course the pond scum that buy stolen anything will have very Hot or cold place in Hell hopefully.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I put together a "side' job tool set and loaner tools for helpers the first time I left my tools at the day job when Moonlighting.....
> 
> If a tool is irreplaceable, why are you using it?
> 
> ...


I had my tools taken a couple years ago. I don't care about the pry bars. I can buy new ones. I know I can buy new bags too, but my Dad didn't build the house I was raised in with them, and the antique conversation piece monkey wrench that was in there was used by my grandfather when he was a plumbing apprentice in the 20's working his way through college with a summer job. I used it maybe a couple times a year, but it was always fun to talk about. I have a new wrench now. It works just as well, but my environment isn't as bright as it used to be and I don't get to have the conversations that the old wrench led to. 
The guy who took the tool bag probably threw it right in the gutter too. Valueless to him.


----------



## Add 'em (Jan 19, 2015)

Northgate53 said:


> Hey guys. I am new to this forum, carpenter of 20 years. I happen to come across and join while searching google for tool bags. The other day I came out unloading tools out of a worksite and found that someone couldn't resist the urge to snatch my favorite Oxy Green Lights bags, loaded with tools, off the porch. God I loved those bags. If any of you guys know of anyone willing to part with a set of the old bags please let me know.


I understand where you're coming from. My framing hammer is an old Tibone that's no longer made. Good luck replacing that. I'd be heartbroken.

I don't know about that apologizing stuff though. Just because someone's on their "home turf" and you're outnumbered doesn't mean you're wrong.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

I retired those old tools with sentimental value. They get relegated to the living room of all places, on a shelf. The've done their time, they have put in the blood sweat and tears, and enjoy a life sitting at home. May sound weird, but thats the way I feel about it.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If someone stole my bags right now I would be so screwed. I would also probably have to buy an old set of bags, otherwise they would always look new for a LONG time:whistling:laughing:.

Sorry to hear about your luck o p


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Jaws said:


> If someone stole my bags right now I would be so screwed. I would also probably have to buy an old set of bags, otherwise they would always look new for a LONG time:whistling:laughing:.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your luck o p


If someone stole your bags???

You mean your murse?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Warren said:


> If someone stole your bags???
> 
> You mean your murse?


:middlefingeremoticon: you think i sold em? :whistling

Dont be jealous of the murse Warren. Its not becoming a man of your esteem and influence. :jester::laughing:










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I used to have a Vaughan Cat's paw from the mid 90s. It disappeared, and it's replacement, also Vaughan, is cast differently enough that it doesn't work as well. 

This is still a sore point with me.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Yeah Yeah there's those hand tools that are one of a kind that you picked up somewhere in an out of town place that you can't find anywhere. I had a flat bar like that


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

you go to work on saturday...

you're way off the deck on some jiggly scaffolding...

some Africanized bees decide you've been too close for too long................................


----------

